# Sir Vape Holiday Season Business Hours & Shipping



## Sir Vape (21/12/15)

Season Greetings Guys

Just a quick heads up on our operating hrs over the festive season. We are pretty much open and shipping daily. Just note last shipping days below before Christmas and New Years.

22nd OPEN - 8:30 - 5:00
23rd OPEN - 8:30 - 5:00
24th OPEN - 8:30 - 1:00
25th CLOSED
26th CLOSED
27th CLOSED
28th OPEN - 8:30 - 5:00
29TH OPEN - 1:00pm till late *(Ecigssa Durban Vape Meet)*
30TH OPEN - 8:30 - 5:00
31st CLOSED
1st CLOSED
2nd CLOSED
3rd CLOSED
4th OPEN (BACK TO NORMAL) Mon - Fri 8:30 - 5:00 and Sat 9:00 - 1:00

Last day of shipping before Christmas
24th Dec 9:00am

Last day of shipping before New Years
31st Dec 9:00am

(PLEASE NOTE THERE COULD BE POSSIBLE ROAD FREIGHT DELAYS FOR OUTLYING AREAS VIA COURIER)

Regards

The Sirs

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Deezo (21/12/15)

Lucky I came in today  , This Rx200 is beastly , Thanks for the Great service guys 10/10

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sir Vape (22/12/15)

Only a pleasure bro


----------



## Sir Vape (23/12/15)

Please note we close at 1:00 tomorrow. Pop in as we are feeling generous and will be giving away some xmas gifts away with each purchase


----------



## wiesbang (23/12/15)

Sir Vape said:


> Please note we close at 1:00 tomorrow. Pop in as we are feeling generous and will be giving away some xmas gifts away with each purchase


Online purchases aswell?


----------



## Sir Vape (27/12/15)

Sorry for the delay @wiesbang but yeah online as well until stocks run out


----------



## Sir Vape (27/12/15)

Just a note that we are open tomorrow from 8:30 till 5


----------



## wiesbang (27/12/15)

Sir Vape said:


> Sorry for the delay @wiesbang but yeah online as well until stocks run out


Do you have any batteries available for a vtc mini?


----------



## Sir Vape (27/12/15)

Yeah we have Samsung's

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/accessories/products/samsung-inr-25r-2500-mah-20a-18650


----------



## Smoke187 (27/12/15)

Whats the postage price and do you still do free delivery for qualifying orders?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wiesbang (27/12/15)

Smoke187 said:


> Whats the postage price and do you still do free delivery for qualifying orders?


I would also like to know.
Want to place an order but can't go over my budget (damn you December  )

Reactions: Like 1


----------

